# Rabbit Tattoos



## maxysmummy (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone else have any? any suggestions?


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 21, 2010)

google chibi bunnnys...i wanted to get my heart bunny tattoed chibi style


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm I got a rabbit tattoo on my foot:

However, I will be covering it up. I am making an American style tattoo of a portrait of my rabbit Chewy. 







It will look this this style, but with my rabbit:





I also have this tattoo, to support rescuing rabbits and rescued rabbits:






So you can either have an outline, or a portrait. It is up to you. I would appreciated it if you didn't steal my exact design (lol) but it is something to go off of.

Undergunfire also has a portrait of her rabbit, but it is a realistic portrait. 

My foot tattoo I got kind of on a whim, and now I wish I would have waited to get the larger piece I am getting in the first place. So just keep that in mind. If you are not into tattoos, or dont' plan on having many, I would say go for a small, simple tattoo. Otherwise, I would say go for a larger design.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 21, 2010)

your tattoos are gorgeous! (and don't worry, i wont be copying ANYONES tattoo exactly)

i just dont know WHERE to get it.

i love tatts, they've always been something i've loved ever since i was a small child (my dad has heaps of punk tattoos from his younger years) the only problem is in 3 years i'll be a lawyer, and i have to be conscious of having any visible tattoos


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2011)

As a tattoo artist myself, I can tell you that the best place to get a tattoo on your body is on muscle. Try to stay away from bony (such as ribs, ankles, spine) and fatty areas (such as under your arm, upper thigh, etc.) as those areas are more prone to pain and bruising later. And as far as needing to cover up your tattoos for work, I would suggest getting your tats either on your upper arm or calf.

But it's all up to you on where you want it  Different people have different pain tolerances.

I would suggest googling "rabbit tattoos" of "rabbit art" to find something you like. Personally, I've always enjoyed tribal rabbits  As you can see from our rabbitry logo that I designed 

I hope this helps!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is my bunny chest piece, modeled after a simple leaping rabbit necklace pendant. My rabbit, Morgan, is the portrait in the middle....







It is my favorite (and first) tattoo . I have a large kitty portrait (memorial piece) on my upper middle back and am starting my (dog grooming themed) half-sleeve this Saturday.


----------



## SNM (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to say..that tattoo is EPIC!!!! I'm pretty jealous right about now


----------

